# Worldmark exchanges in Europe?



## lbrannma (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

I have read that WM is good for exchanging. I presume that people refer to the USA when writing this. Is WM also good in exchanges for European timeshares?

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## LLW (Jan 7, 2013)

lbrannma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read that WM is good for exchanging. I presume that people refer to the USA when writing this. Is WM also good in exchanges for European timeshares?
> 
> ...



Yes. I have exchanged into the Lake District in September, and the Marbella Marriott and a Four Seasons in Portugal in December. The Canaries always have a lot of availability.

But summer in Europe is very hard to get, except very last minute. 

Actually, if you want summer anywhere except in over-supplied areas, the way to do it is to own there. Exchanging can only get you summer last minute, if at all. Owners compete for summer weeks at their own timeshares and won't (or are unable to) deposit.

Where and when do you want to go to Europe?


----------



## lbrannma (Jan 8, 2013)

*In Europe now*

Thanks for your thoughts LLW. We live in Europe now and had hoped to take some of our school holidays (October and April) or part of our summer vacation at a timeshare in Europe. The WM membership is for when we come "home" to the Pacific Northwest.

Lance


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jan 8, 2013)

I would check out vrbo.com for Europe we snagged an apt in Lisbon for 85 euro a night in April. Have a friend going to Venice in may and they found an apartment as well.

Most of the TS in Europe are out in the country, since they are targeting Europeans. Just like most are in the country here.

Ian


----------



## LLW (Jan 8, 2013)

lbrannma said:


> Thanks for your thoughts LLW. We live in Europe now and had hoped to take some of our school holidays (October and April) or part of our summer vacation at a timeshare in Europe. The WM membership is for when we come "home" to the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> Lance



You are very welcome. 

WM would be perfect for the PNW, _if you learn how to maximize its value by learning on http://www.wmowners.com/forum/index.php._

And if you join TUG (only $15 for an annual membership, which also gives you resort reviews in addition to sightings), you could request sightings on the Sightings Board. Just say when and where and Tuggers will tell you what they see in their searches.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jan 8, 2013)

Lance,

Didn't realize you were living in Europe so you are probably interested in non-city stuff. I'm assuming you don't have RCI/II. When I search in II for Marriott I see Marbella for a bunch of dates in Feb/Mar and April 13th in a 3 Bdr then nothing until Nov. The one in Malaga has studios through April and then nothing until November. 

If I open the search up for anything in Spain/Portugal I see lots of stuff for April not so much for June/July.

RCI has a bunch of stuff for April, June, July all over Europe (beach/country). 

Can't vouch for the quality of this stuff.

The other exchange which is big in Europe is DAE (daelive.com). Which works a little differently it's free to join and you can search availability without depositing. When ready you reserve a week in WM and then use that to exchange into one of their locations. So that might be a low cost way of starting since it's free to join.

So it looks like you can use your WM to exchange while living in Europe.

Ian


----------



## lbrannma (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Ian. How do weeks and the associated points in WM translate when exchanging for other timeshares? I suppose I can find this information in another forum thread.

Best,
Lance


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 9, 2013)

In general:

10K WM credits for a 2br
9K WM credits for a 1br

within 59 days of check-in date, 4K for any size unit


----------

